# black wedding dress?



## FsMummy

what are your thoughts on black wedding dresses? id love a black and white one. im torn between a huge white one and a white one with black detailing on it. ive heard some people think its wrong to wear black at a wedding, what do u ladies think? ps i would love to see pics if anyone has any :thumbup:


----------



## lulu0504

i love the idea! i originally wanted a dove grey dress but gave up as the only ones i could find i hated the style.


----------



## Kirstin

If you dont have a problem with black at your wedding then do it:D No idea where you could get one from though :lol: I have seen a cream and black one in a magazine and it was stunning!


----------



## polo_princess

I dont think black has the stigma of bad luck at weddings like it used to, ive seen a few people do it.

Have you had a look on ebay ... this is beautiful

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Stunning-wed...sses?hash=item23029cbd41&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## FsMummy

holly thats the one i saw when i said i liked one with black detailing but it was on another site, i didnt thnk of ebay! ive just seen a red and white one now thats gorgeous lol its so difficult to chose the perfect one! we havent got a date set yet but itll most likely be 2011 so ive got loadsa time to choose :D


----------



## polo_princess

I think if you went full on black and did everything else black too it might be a bit much iykwim, black and another colour would be nice, maybe pink/fuschia? or just black/white

There is some REALLY nice stuff on ebay if you can be bothered to plough through, a job for when the LO's are in bed :lol:


----------



## lozzy21

My cuz had a white dress with black detail on it was lovely. Ill see if i can find a pic.


----------



## Kirstin

There was a hollywood style black white and red themed wedding in a wedding magazine a few months ago, it looked really glamourous:D


----------



## lozzy21

This is the best view of the dress with out showing to much of there faces.
 



Attached Files:







hay.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 41


----------



## FsMummy

that dress looks lovely lozzy. holly i definately agree with doing black with another colour. i think everything black would be a bit too much. if the los are ever all asleep at the same time (not likely lol) i will def look on ebay, thanks for the idea i cant beleive i didnt think of it!


----------



## Kimmer

I think black dresses are gorgeous! Better than white imo.. I had a white corset with a black fish-tail skirt and a black bolero. I had a white veil with black detail. It was all gorgeous and very different!


----------



## Mynxie

the dress I wanted was white with lots of black, stunning. i couldn't get it though cause of other reasons, but that's what i wanted. I got married in pink though! :D


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

mine was gunna be black and white.. my original dress was in black in the shop!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

This is my dress..

https://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p209/qu33nashl3igh/ddresss-1.jpg

I fell in love with it from the moment I saw it! 

Our theme is white, fuchsia and bits of black :cloud9:

xXx


----------



## Blob

i love the idea of one with black and white stripes :lol:


----------



## pinkmummy

FsMummy said:


> holly thats the one i saw when i said i liked one with black detailing but it was on another site, i didnt thnk of ebay! ive just seen a red and white one now thats gorgeous lol its so difficult to chose the perfect one! we havent got a date set yet but itll most likely be 2011 so ive got loadsa time to choose :D

Make sure you go and try dresses you think you lke on in shops first before ordering them online!!

I saw a lovely dress which I was determined I wanted off ebay this one which is an alfred angelo one https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Wedding-Dres...hing?hash=item588259c8d3&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

But when I tried it on in the shop it didn't suit my shape at all! It just wasn't the dress for me. I am so glad I never ordered it off ebay and then realised! 

I ended up finding my perfect dress in a wedding shop that was closing down and is a completely different style to that dress xxx


----------



## FsMummy

thanks caitlinsmummy i would def try it on in shop first, itd be just my luck to order it and it didnt fit or looked horrendous lol queenmummytobe your dress is lovely!


----------



## Sovereign

QueenMummyToBe said:


> This is my dress..
> 
> https://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p209/qu33nashl3igh/ddresss-1.jpg
> 
> I fell in love with it from the moment I saw it!
> 
> Our theme is white, fuchsia and bits of black :cloud9:
> 
> xXx

That dress is stunning! x


----------



## pinkclaire

I really like white dresses with black detailing on, I think they look stunning! I went to a black and white themed wedding once and it was amazing! xx


----------



## Sooz

I had a black & white dress which you can see in my avatar with some more pictures here: https://www.babyandbump.com/bride-beyond/180426-share-your-wedding-pics-here-5.html#post2951004

It's Forever Yours Fantasy 48125 and I had it imported from the USA, paid £400 for it and have not yet come across a bride on any other forums with the same dress. 

As far as what is appropriate for 'a wedding', well that is pretty much determined by the bride & groom so if a black & white dress is appropriate for YOUR wedding then blooming well have one! My Dad was not very impressed when I first told him I would be wearing B&W and was worried I would regret it later....he even hated the mostly black bridesmaid dresses.....but I loved my dress from the moment I saw it and still do now. I think it was more it was never his vision of what his daughter would look like on her wedding day.

I got a lot of fantastic comments from our guests, as did the bridesmaids, and the looks on peoples faces when I first started down the aisle were amazing. B&W weddings look stunning when done well but it is helpful to add in an accent colour too I found (we had burgundy).


----------



## mama2b

My friend had a black and white wedding dress, its gorgeous. I was a bridesmaid and we all had black dresses which were beautiful.

I think some of the older generation don't like the idea of black at a wedding but I think its very classy. Having said that a friend of mines mother turned up head to toe in black and it just didn't look right.

This is back view
 



Attached Files:







dress.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 6


----------

